# JPasswordField



## waxalot (14. Jun 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

weiß jemand wie ich aus einem "JPasswordField" das Passwort als "String" herrausbekomme?

peace


----------



## Math55 (14. Jun 2004)

hi, probier mal:


```
char[] input = passwordField.getPassword();

...
if (isPasswordCorrect(input)) {

            //passwort kerrekt

} else{
    //passwort falsch
}
```

hilft das?

gruß math55


----------



## Math55 (14. Jun 2004)

ach ja, als string. na dann nur durch input durchgehen und den string per + zusammensetzen. vielleicht gehts auch einfacher, aber mir fällt nur die methode ein.


```
Strint pw=""
for(int i=0;i<input.length;i++){
    
    pw+=input[i];
}

System.out.println("Passwort: " + pw);
```
gruß


----------



## bummerland (14. Jun 2004)

```
textField.getPassword().toString()
```


----------



## waxalot (14. Jun 2004)

Danke, danke, danke....

Gleich soviel aufeinmal....

Also mit dieser "toString" Methode klapptßs nicht. Das char[] Array gibt dann nur Müll wieder.... Weiß auch nicht warum...

Ich habe jetzt einfach das Array per Hand (also per Schleife =)  ) ausgelesen und es klappt....
Aber danke nochmal.... 

peace


----------



## Jaraz (14. Jun 2004)

Hi,

String password = new String(field.getPassword());

ungetestet!

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## bummerland (14. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> textField.getPassword().toString()
> ```


war natürlich falsch. richtig ist:

```
new String(field.getPassword());
```


----------

